
Quantum Information Processing Near Spinning Black Holes| Portal to the Universe - ovidiu69
http://portaltotheuniverse.org/blogs/posts/view/513001/#.V_tX4mPtK6A.hackernews
======
ovidiu69
Waiting for the quantum computer to decode the messages coming from the black
holes!!

